# Deal of the day



## Doc

Outstanding deal.

Woot deal of the day:
Pioneer 5.1 Channel A/V Receiver
$134.99

    + $5 shipping

1 Pioneer VSX-521-K 5.1 Receiver w/ 3D-Ready HDMI (4), Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, MCACC & Remote 

http://www.woot.com/

I just ordered one.  This is my first Woot purchase.  They are usually out by the time I get to their deals.


----------



## Doc

Or how about these:

I had not heard of Yugster until today.  They have a couple deals worth mentioning here.

http://www.yugster.com/deals/35923-cuisinart-14-piece-cutlery-set-with-cherry-block

Cuisinart 14 Piece Cutlery Set with Cherry Block

This Cuisinart 14-Piece Cutlery Set features high-carbon stainless steel blades for strength and durability and ease of use in your kitchen! Prepare food with style and comfort when you're using this great set.

Original price 149.95   Today 59.95  

or

Ginsu Shoku Series 8-Piece Knife Set with Magnetic Storage Strip - Frost

These Shoku series blades are fully forged from Japanese stainless steel that is well known for its stain and rust resistance, strength, and ability to hold an incredibly sharp edge. Make sure that your kitchen has the right set of knives to make any cutting job a breeze -- you're going to love this Ginsu set.

Original price: $199.95   Today 99.95
http://www.yugster.com/deals/33727-...e-knife-set-with-magnetic-storage-strip-frost


----------



## bczoom

Similar to what's offered on yugster.
www.dailysteals.com

Be careful with all these sites.  Although they often list items as new, you'll find that some are refurbished.  Maybe not a knife but quite possibly electronics.


----------



## Doc

Good site Brian.  

Checking them out today I see a couple of what appears to be good buys.

Motorola T325 Car Bluetooth Speaker with Voice Caller ID   for $14.99  http://www.dailysteals.com/

and the main deal of the day:

ZMODO 4CH CCTV DVR Security System with 4 IR Night Vision Weatherproof Cameras and Remote Viewing on Smartphone or Computer  $119.99  w/ 4.99 shipping.
http://www.dailysteals.com/

Lowest price by far on one of these units, but you are limited to only 4 cameras.  

Amazon has the same system for $199.99  (Retail is listed at 299.99 ... but nobody pays retail.  )

If you run on to any good deals, please, post them here.


----------



## Doc

Is this a good deal?  I'm considering it.  749 retail for 88 bucks w/ free shipping, sure sounds good.

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/daily-watch-deal

SWISS LEGEND Men's Eograph Chronograph Orange Dial Stainless Steel


----------



## Doc

Wireless Nanny Baby Micro Mini Full Camera Monitor System
Retail $149  on sale for 19.99
http://lastcall.dailysteals.com/

Condition: New
Packaging: Retail
Warranty: 1 Year

Product Features:
•    Please Note: Does NOT include RCA Cable, or any recording devices. If you would like to record, connect to a recording device (such as a VCR/DVD recorder) via RCA cable and record as usual.
•    World’s smallest wireless camera
•    Full color lens
•    Transmits video directly to TV
•    300ft range
•    Minutes to setup
•    Small enough to be hidden anywhere

What You Get:
•    Wireless Color CMOS Camera
•    Wireless Receiver
•    Antenna
•    Camera Power Adapter
•    Receiver Power Adapter


----------



## Doc

One more deal for today that I find interesting.  This one was offered over the weekend but appears to still be available.

America Stories of War - 36 DVDs
$19.99
+ $5 shipping 
http://www.woot.com/sale/america-st...st+-+20120213+-+Woot&utm_medium=email#tracked


Condition: New

Features:

36 DVDs 
Over 170 hours of gripping documentaries and feature films 
War coverage includes Civil War, World War I, World War II, Korean War and Vietnam War 
Civil War – 10 Documentaries / 10 Hours 
World War I – 10 Documentaries / 10 Hours 
World War II - 91 Documentaries / 47 Hours 
Korean War – 33 Documentaries / 16 Hours 
Vietnam War – 53 Documentaries / 23 Hours 
Include 50 gripping feature films 
Stars include Richard Arlen, Randolph Scott, Van Johnson, James Cagney, Claudette Colbert, Ronald Reagan and Montgomery Clift


----------



## Doc

Anyone need a Humidor?

Callaway Golf Humidor Set -- Black

Retail Price: $89.99 

Special price 39.97  Shipping: $5

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/special-offer


----------



## Doc

Today you can get the apple experience cheap.

*Factory Re-certified*  price: $229    Reg price if new: $799.99

http://lastcall.dailysteals.com/

Apple Power Mac G5 with Dual 1.8GHz Processors, 2GB RAM, 160GB HD, SuperDrive, and OS X Tiger


----------



## muleman RIP

That is a good deal if you like apple. Watch for a laptop deal, preferably with XP on it. I am going tone deaf hearing about the IBM not playing facebook games fast enough.


----------



## Doc

I'll keep an eye out for one for you Muley.  I would recommend Win 7 over XP.  It's like an upgrade.  You'll still know your way around as it is much like XP.

Todays deal ... I'm a sucker for lasers.  My last one has disappeared, so I jumped on this deal.  Stores aren't stocking them like they used to, and this one is blue-violet.  Kewl.

*Blue-Violet High Powered Laser Pointer - Choose Between 5mw, 10mw, or  30mw*

Make your point with this sharp-looking Blue-Violet Laser Pointer! The  blue-violet laser is great for presentations, playing with your pets, or  anything in between! Skip the red and go straight for this Laser Pointer. These  come in 5mw, 10mw, or 30mw.

 Retail Price: $29.95 

5mw: $  9.97
10mw  $11.97
30mw  $14.97

Shipping: FREE! 

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/daily-offer


----------



## waybomb

Gawd, I swear, the next time somebody uses a laser point to point to something on a screen with a projected something or other, I am going to go off. Phuk ya I can read and decipher what is up there for phuk's sake! Christ on a bike I can read! And then I'm supposed to watch that unstabilized light as the presenter wiggles about???? Phawk!

Sorry.........


----------



## bczoom

Laser pointers are for playing with dogs...  The love chasing them around.  Better then throwing toys to the dog (in the house).  Very entertaining when the dog is on a laminate floor as they slide all over the place.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> *Laser pointers are for playing with dogs.*..  The love chasing them around.  Better then throwing toys to the dog (in the house).  Very entertaining when the dog is on a laminate floor as they slide all over the place.


...and cats.    Our dogs figure it out after a while but the cats never catch on.  

Fred,
for network diagrams when you are trying to track data flow to ensure everyone is on the same data point laser pointers fit the bill.  I agree there is no need for them if they are simply pointing at the bulleted words etc.


----------



## Doc

These sure sound good and the timing was right.  I've ordered already.  

*Christopher Adams Egyptian Comfort 1600 TC Bed Sheets (Choice of King or  Queen in 12 Colors)*

LIST PRICE: *$149.99*
Your price: *$19.99* + $4.99 shipping.

http://www.dailysteals.com/


----------



## danielpower

I want to buy the purple laser pointer.


----------



## Doc

danielpower said:


> I want to buy the purple laser pointer.


It might still be available ....just click the link.  If it's gone not much you can do but wait and see if they offer it again.

Welcome to Forums Forums.


----------



## squerly

danielpower said:


> I want to buy the purple laser pointer.


yep, and then point it at Waybombs post...   

BTW, Welcome to FF.


----------



## Doc

Here you go Muley.    It is windows 7 but if you ask me that is a very good thing.  

Dell's reliability and durability are showcased in this Latitude E6400 Notebook. It's full of features that make the computer exactly what you need, but this 14" notebook is also at a great price that you can afford.

With a 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 Processor and 2 GB memory, you can run your favorite applications and programs without missing a beat. Check your email, browse the internet, type documents, or watch movies -- it's up to you!

The notebook features a DVD-RW drive, so you can watch your DVD movies or burn backups of your files. And whether you're saving documents, photos, or music, you can put it on the 160 GB hard drive. And you'll love the operating system -- it's Windows 7 Professional.

Retail Price: $499.99 
$314.97 Yugster Price  Shipping: $5 

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/daily-offer

Dell Latitude E6400 Notebook 
2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 Processor 
2 GB Memory 
160 GB Hard Drive 
DVD-RW Drive 
Windows 7 Professional 
14" Screen 
60-Day Yugster Warranty


----------



## bczoom

2G memory on that concerns me a bit.  I'm new to Windows 7 but just firing things up and getting a couple things open sucks up about 2G.


----------



## Doc

I agree Brian, it is entry level pretty much, but for primarily browsing the internet and reading emails it would be fine.  

Tiger Direct has some higher end ones also under $400 (barely).  Here's my fav:

Samsung RV520-W01US *Refurbished *Notebook PC - Intel Core i3 2.1GHz, 4GB DDR3, 320GB HDD, DVDRW, 15.6" Display, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Price: 	  $399.99

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1890699&sku=P101-156100

I bought a refurbished Gateway from TigerDirect 2 yrs ago and it is still going strong.  I would do it again without hesitation.  I like this one better because of 64bit, 4gig of memory and 320gb of disk storage; plus you get a bigger screen to work with.   It is 80 bucks more and this one is refurbished.  Decisions decisions .....

here's a link if you want to shop more:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/WEM3027.asp?cm_re=Homepage-_-Spot 02-_-email_WEM3027


----------



## muleman RIP

That Samsung is the one I was looking at this morning Doc. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## joec

I love the Lenovo ThinkPad I got from Tiger Direct and got a good deal on it at the time. i5 chip, 8 gig of ram, DVD/CD burner, wifi, 15.6 HD screen, 500 gig HD for $485 including a Lenovo docking station. Mine was NIB though and not refurbished but they have deals all the time. I've been on their mailing list for years now and have purchased a lot of stuff from them over the years.


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> That Samsung is the one I was looking at this morning Doc. Seems like a good deal.


I agree, if I was in the market I'd buy it.  ...but the one Joe mentions for 85 bucks more gets you double the memory and more disk storage ...and it's new.  Worth consideration if they are still selling them at that price.

Thanks Joe.  I've seen those Lenvo at Tiger Direct and noticed some pretty good prices but had not talked to anyone who bought one.  So I was hesitant about them.  I saw one on TD right after Muley asked about a good price on a laptop but I was not comfortable recommending it since I knew nothing of the brand.


----------



## joec

Doc said:


> I agree, if I was in the market I'd buy it. ...but the one Joe mentions for 85 bucks more gets you double the memory and more disk storage ...and it's new. Worth consideration if they are still selling them at that price.
> 
> Thanks Joe. I've seen those Lenvo at Tiger Direct and noticed some pretty good prices but had not talked to anyone who bought one. So I was hesitant about them. I saw one on TD right after Muley asked about a good price on a laptop but I was not comfortable recommending it since I knew nothing of the brand.


 
I'm not sure what they are selling them for now as I got mine on a 1 week sale and the extra 4 gig of ram was $21 and docking station was $50 so the price I gave was inclusive of my whole order. Last I saw they are selling the same computer now with 4 gig for about a $100 more. Though they often have really great sales and I got lucky and caught one when I had the money in hand to buy as well as looking for one. 

I know my Lenovo is the coldest running laptop I've ever owned as it barely gets warm at all running all day long. I had a toshiba a number of years ago that would almost blister your legs if set in your lap for very long. Luckily it wasn't mine but one issued by the school board at the time. It stopped me for years on wanting one till I saw the Lenovo.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> I've seen those *Lenovo* at Tiger Direct and noticed some pretty good prices but had not talked to anyone who bought one.  So I was hesitant about them.  I saw one on TD right after Muley asked about a good price on a laptop *but I was not comfortable recommending it since I knew nothing of the brand.*


Doc - They're IBM's.  IBM split off their PC business and voila... meet Lenovo!

They're good quality PC's.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Brian!      I had read that years ago when it happened but the info slipped right out of my noggin and I obviously forgot.  ....old age ...LOL


----------



## joec

bczoom said:


> Doc - They're IBM's. IBM split off their PC business and voila... meet Lenovo!
> 
> They're good quality PC's.


 
I know the ThinkPad I have is a brick and in my opinion every bit as good as the i7 chipped desktop I have in the office. Yes Lenovo was IBM and still builds IBM computers though they now sell under their own name also. Mine is 64 bit with Windows 7 Professional and all it came with was a virus checker which I dumped and installed the one I used and Office 10 that you needed to buy the code for. I just uninstalled it and installed my Office XP Developer's version which works great also. I then downloaded the up grade for older versions of Office to read the newer file formats and haven't missed a beat.

I just checked and mine is about $150 now more than what I paided. Here it is http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1366238&CatId=4935


----------



## Doc

*Chef Buddy™ 3.5L Electric Deep Fryer *

Regular Price $99.99

Yours for $34.97  shipping $5

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/yours-until-gone

This fryer offers a full range of temperature control (265-375 degrees) and is equipped with an extra large frying basket that is perfect for parties and family gatherings if you want to make larger quantities of food.

This fully stainless steel fryer has no sharp edges to worry about and a cool touch handle so you won't be burning yourself on it. There's also a cord storage compartment for convenience.

Best of all, this great fryer has a removable container and heating element, which makes it safe and easy to clean!

Create delicious fried foods from wings, to onion rings to french fries, quickly and easily with the Chef Buddy 3.5L Deep Fryer!


----------



## Doc

This one made me laugh so I figured I'd share:

Nacho Champ
$12.00

    + free shipping (standard) -or-
    + $5 to get it overnight (Thursday) -or-
    + $5 international shipping
http://shirt.woot.com/shirts/nacho-champ
(yes .... I ordered one.    )


----------



## Doc

Need a 20 inch monitor?  72 hour st patrick day sale at Tiger Direct.

HannsG HL203DPB 20" Class LED Backlit Monitor - 1600 x 900, 16:9, 30000000:1 Dynamic, 5ms, DVI, VGA, Energy Star

List Price:
    $139.99
Instant Savings:
    - $50.02  (36%) 
Price:
    $89.97 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1506349&sku=H94-2003


----------



## Doc

Vizio 47" 120Hz, 1080p  LCD HDTV:  $499

or

USB Wireless N Adaptor $19
(add wireless to any pc easily)

and more:  http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/WE...TT&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM3044-_-tigeremail


----------



## Doc

Laptop liquidation at Tiger Direct.  Some really good deals.

They have a Lenovo 3gb dual core for $349
A HP 4gb  Dual Core, thin and light for $379
And  a Samsung 4gb Quad Core for $399

And more.  Good time to be in the market for a new laptop.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/WE...urce=EML&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=WEM3065


----------



## Doc

Nice price on a Dell refurbished laptop.  

Dell Latitude D620 Core Duo 1.66GHz, 2GB, 100GB HD, DVD-ROM, WiFi, XP Pro

$244.97  $10 shipping.


----------



## Doc

Need a home computer?   Are you savy enough to put it together yourself?  If so you can take advantage of this offer from Tiger Direct:

Biostar N68S+ DiabloTek Barebones Kit - Biostar N68S+ Board, AMD Phenom X3 8550, CPU Cooler, Patriot 2GB DDR2 RAM, Seagate 500GB HDD, Lite-On 24x DVDRW, DiabloTek Mid Tower Case, 400W Power Supply

Reg $250.99  Now 199.99  
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2527224&sku=B69-0555


----------



## Doc

Here is a link to a new (to me) site by dailysteals.com   Ice Monkey.

http://www.icemonkey.com/index.php

They are offering:  
2-Pack! 6 Feet HDMI Cable Full HD 1080p 24K Gold Plated M2M v1.3  for $6.99  FREE SHIPPING!

plus:
Ultimate Physical Therapy IQ Massager with Digital LCD Display and 8 Massage Modes
Normally $99.99 for $14.99  while they last.  FREE SHIPPING!

and:
Netgear WN802Tv2 Wireless-N Access Point - Enhances Weaker Signals 
reg $99.99 for $29.99   FREE SHIPPING!

and:
Apple USB Cable and Wall Charger for iPod and iPhone 3G/3GS/4/4S
for only $9.99   FREE SHIPPING!

and lots more.  These are just what caught my eye.


----------



## Doc

This is for sure the lowest price I have ever seen for a new desktop computer.     It would work fine for basic computing, email, surfing the internet etc.   Thought for sure it would be a refurbished one, but it is not.  

http://www.icemonkey.com/dell-optip...2gb-ram-120gb-hd-dvd-drive-keyboard-and-mouse

*Dell Optiplex GX520 with Intel Hyperthread 2.8GHz Processor, 2GB RAM, 120GB HD, DVD Drive, Keyboard and Mouse
Retail price: $499.99 
You save: $360.00 (72%) 
Your Price: $139.99 
+ Free shipping

*



So you don't need a desktop ..... how about a tablet?

http://www.icemonkey.com/?utm_source=DS&utm_medium=Banner&utm_campaign=noprod

MID 10" Google Android Tablet with Wi-Fi, Camera and MicroSD Card Slot

Product Features:
• Resistive Touchscreen
• OS: Google Android 2.2
• WiFi 802.11 b/g
• High performance 800MHz CPU + 300MHz DSP
• 512MB RAM
• 4GB flash memory
• MicroSD card slot (expandable up to 16GB)
• Front facing camera
• Touchscreen
• Built-in microphone
• Built-in speaker
• Video: MPEG1/2/4, MJPG, H263 
• 1024x600 resolution, H264 1024x600 resolution
• Battery: 2500mAh, 7.4V
• 4-Dimensional gravity sensor
• Standby battery life: 10 hours
• Video play battery life: 3 hours
• 3.5mm headphone jack

What You Get:
• MID 10" Android Tablet PC
• Ethernet/USB Adapter
• Power Adapter
Retail price: $199.99 
You save: $100.00 (50%) 
Your Price: $99.99 
+ Free shipping


----------



## Adillo303

Just reading up. Doc's post (#36) mentions cables. Before spending a wad on cables, look at http://www.monoprice.com first. If you want to get an idea of savings, look at the price of a cat 5 or cat 6 patch cord at monoprice and then check at staples or a computer center.

I have ordered as little as one cable for a couple bucks abd got it in three days. They are very good.


----------



## Doc

Anyone need a good DSLR camera.  Save $200 on this Canon:

*Canon EOS Rebel T3 Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm Lens and 12.2MP CMOS Sensor*

*List Price $599
Your price: $399.99 *
http://www.dailysteals.com/?utm_sou..._2012_Thur_5_Deals_6_27_2012&utm_medium=email


----------



## Doc

This link came from the Daily Steals site.  It's called Ice Monkey.

http://www.icemonkey.com/index.php

They list a lot of deals that last until the stock is sold out.  One of the sold out items looked to be a great deal:  Apple MacBook 13.3 Inch with Core2Duo Processor, 2GB RAM, 80GB HD and OS X Lion   for $399.

The do have:
HP 6005 Pro w/ 3GHz Quadcore AMD Phenom II X4, 4GB RAM, DVD/RW, & Windows 7  for $339

Nextar V5 GPS Navigator with 5" Color Touchscreen Display and Text to Speech  for $49

4GB USB Digital Voice Recorder with Telephone Adapter and Microphone for $19

Sleek Digital Bathroom Scale with Safety Glass Platform  for $12.99 in the home and garden section.  
Lots of stuff, some of it you might even need.  

http://www.icemonkey.com/digital-bathroom-scale-with-safety-glass-platform-up-to-330lbs


----------



## Doc

from dailysteals.com:

FFS - Dell Latitude D400 12.1" Mini Laptop
 with 1.6GHz Processor, 1GB RAM and 40GB HD

Comes with Windows XP.  for *$129.99 *

And it is free shipping Friday, so that is the total price..

1gb of ram seems small to me, but for a backup computer the price is sure right.
You can easily plug your big monitor and regular keyboard into this little guy and use it to access the internet and email.  With it's shortage of memory I doubt you would want to do much else with it, but it would be dandy as a backup and a handy light weight portable for the occasions when you needed something like that.  I've never seen one so cheap.  
List price on this was originally $499.99.  

http://mobile.dailysteals.com/


----------



## Cowboy

Thats one heck of a buy Doc.   What would one have to do to use that as a wireless?


----------



## jimbo

Cowboy said:


> Thats one heck of a buy Doc.   What would one have to do to use that as a wireless?



I have an old XP  laptop that I use wireless, primarily for internet access (and as a loaner for visiting guests)  You can, or could, buy a plug in wireless connector.


----------



## Cowboy

jimbo said:


> I have an old XP laptop that I use wireless, primarily for internet access (and as a loaner for visiting guests) You can, or could, buy a plug in wireless connector.


 Thanks Jimbo, the reason i ask is because my wifes laptop she bought used came with wireless allready loaded on it somehow. I really dont have a clue what that means, but if this could be used the same way it would make a great backup for her.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

They are Recertified with 90 day warranty


----------



## Doc

Cowboy said:


> Thanks Jimbo, the reason i ask is because my wifes laptop she bought used came with wireless allready loaded on it somehow. I really dont have a clue what that means, but if this could be used the same way it would make a great backup for her.


Sorry for the late reply Cowboy, but all these new mini's come with wireless already installed.  If you have an older laptop that does not have wireless capability you can get a little USB plug in that will enable wireless for you.  

Today I found something I had been wanting for quite a while .....an:
Infrared Thermometer and Leak Detector for 17.97 w/ shipping added on.  I just ordered one and thought some of you might be in the market for one also.

*Infrared Thermometer and Leak Detector*
Retail Price: $49.95 

Yugster Price  $12.97   Time Left23:4:33
Shipping: $5 


Condition: New 

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/daily-offer


----------



## Doc

Tiger Direct has a pretty good sale going on.

I just bought a 4gb 8" Android Tablet for $79
and a 16gb micro SD card for 12.99.  

They also have a samsung refurbished blu ray player for $39

And a 46" flat screen TV for $299.  

And more.  
Check it all out here:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/WE...&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-WEM3189-_-tigeremail3189

I could sure use some help with these.  Whenever you see a good deal why not share it in this thread, with a link to it, so those who want can take advantage.


----------



## rlk

Doc, some of the things I think are really good deals from Tiger Direct are these:

The last photo is of a Samsung 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player for $39.99

I believe the photo of the Android Tablet is the one you mentioned above.


----------



## jwstewar

That Pandigital table looks real similar to the Pandigital table that we got my youngest daughter for Christmas. I think her's was called the Planet. We got the older 2 kids each an Acer A100. I really like theme. They are sweat, wish I would've gotten myself one of them. They work well, nice crisp screen and I just recently upgraded both of them to Ice Cream Sandwich. Addyson's Pandigital, not so much so. It works "OK" but the screen is really hard to get it to respond. It also isn't compatible with the Google Play store. How the hell can it run Android and not support Google's store? It uses something called GetJar. Very limited applications out there for it. I was able to get the Amazon App store working on it, so I was able to get her some pretty decent stuff, but I had to jump through a bunch of hoops to get it to work. I think we paid about $85 for it back at Christmas at Kohl's. It is fine for my 3 year, but for me, I wouldn't waste my $85. I think we got the kids' Acers for $250 at Gamestop ordered online.

Oh, one more thing. The cameras on the Acers take pretty good pictures, the Pandigital, not so much so. Reminds me of the grainy web cam pictures from 1997.


----------



## rlk

From TigerDirect, this is the best deal I have seen on a 3 TB external hard drive.  

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=552727

Bob


----------



## Doc

I was on vacation and missed that deal bob.  That was a darn good price for a 3TB drive.  

I bought a refurbished Gateway laptop from tiger direct 2 1/2 years ago.  It has worked flawlessly.   Here is a deal on another refurbished laptop only this one is a HP and is from Yugster (YUG = Yours Until Gone).

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/yours-until-gone

*HP Pavilion Quad-Core 4GB 500GB 17.3" Laptop*

Retail Price: $899.99 

Yugster Price  $399.97   Time Left23:11:38
Shipping: $10 

Condition: Refurbished


----------



## Doc

It's a Woot off!!!  

A good deal on a refurbished laptop.

Asus X54C-BBK13 Laptop, 
15.6" LED, 
Intel Dual-Core 2.2GHz, 
4GB DDR3, 
320GB SATA HDD, 
DVD±RW, 
802.11n (wireless networking), 
USB 3.0, 
4-Cell Li-Ion, 
Win 7 HP

$279.99 
Condition Refurbished 
http://tech.woot.com/offers/asus-15-6-dual-core-laptop-2


----------



## Doc

Anyone on your Christmas list need a good set of knives?  If so this looks like an outstanding deal.

Top Chef 7" Santoku knife for $15 ... and lots more:

http://www.dailysteals.com/heists/39/Top-Chef-Cutlery-Collection


----------



## Doc

Good buy on a refurbished low end Dell Computer running Windows 7:

Dell Optiplex 740 Desktop with 2.0GHz AMD Dual-Core Processor, 2GB RAM, 80GB HD, Windows 7, Keyboard and Mouse - 1 Year Warranty

$139.00   Free Shipping.  Today only.  If you want it don't hesitate. Last time these sold out FAST.

http://www.dailysteals.com/


----------



## Doc

If you have been waiting for a good deal on a Kindle Fire w/ touch screen technology, this is the best price I've seen.  $99.   I paid $199 for mine a couple of years ago.  I guess they are down to $159 since the HD version came out (HD is $199, non HD $159).

Ice Monkey (Daily Steals sub site) has them for $99 w/ free shipping.  Worth checking out.  Plus lots of other deals.
http://www.icemonkey.com/?utm_sourc...ade15cc6a-04_24_13_IM_Mailer&utm_medium=email

*edit to add:  I just noticed it is 're certified'.*


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Deal of the day:  Ryobi 18 volt LI Drill kit*

Ryobi 18 volt LI Drill kit


I've used Ryobi tools for years & I have a couple drills that I have literally worn the chucks out (they won't tighten up on smaller bit anymore !).

But they keep going.

You won't want them for a daily commercial use application, but for around the house & garage they're great with all the available 18 volt tools.

Like most cordless, the batteries crap out after a couple years & are expensive to replace.

Here's a deal:

For less than the cost of 2 old style Ni-cad 18 volt replacement batteries you get 2 18 volt Li-ion batteries, drill, a fast charger that works with both the new style & old style batteries, a case & a one year warranty.

$67.89

Here's the link:

http://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-re...d&prefv1=Ryobi


I have 4 sets of these between the home & shop & they're hard to beat for the price.


----------



## Big Dog

FYI .. reconditioned unit and the correct link ........... 

http://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-r...fault,pd.html?start=10&q=ryobi cordless tools


----------



## k-dog

I've got those horrid tools.  The LI green ones.  I've got the 1/2" drill, the impact driver and reciprocating saw and they are all crap with the impact driver being the best of the bunch.  My old man's DeWalt set makes my Ryobi's look pitiful.  He has the old nicad batteries and tools and they last longer and do more than the Ryobi lithium ion.  I've decided to cut my losses and invest in a DeWalt set.
We used both sets today and my reciprocating saw looked like a handsaw compared to his cutting. My set is newer too.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I have multiple sets of the old blue ones.

The sawzall, many various drills, flashlights, circular saws, hammer drills etc. I use them several times a week.

The tools all still work, the batteries just crap out after several years.

These sale kits were a deal just to get new better batteries for my older tools since they interchange, even if I never use the "green" drills that come with the kits.

Your mileage may vary..................


----------



## Dargo

*Re: Deal of the day:  Ryobi 18 volt LI Drill kit*



TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Ryobi 18 volt LI Drill kit
> 
> 
> I've used Ryobi tools for years & I have a couple drills that I have literally worn the chucks out (they won't tighten up on smaller bit anymore !).
> 
> But they keep going.
> 
> You won't want them for a daily commercial use application, but for around the house & garage they're great with all the available 18 volt tools.
> 
> Like most cordless, the batteries crap out after a couple years & are expensive to replace.
> 
> Here's a deal:
> 
> For less than the cost of 2 old style Ni-cad 18 volt replacement batteries you get 2 18 volt Li-ion batteries, drill, a fast charger that works with both the new style & old style batteries, a case & a one year warranty.
> 
> $67.89
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-re...d&prefv1=Ryobi
> 
> 
> I have 4 sets of these between the home & shop & they're hard to beat for the price.



I have a set and like them well, but it is extremely important that you first understand that, per Ryobi and experience, THE LITHIUM ION BATTERIES WILL *NOT CHARGE* if the they are in temperatures under 50 degrees or over 100 degrees. This is NOT considered a defect by Ryobi, just a fact. 

Therefore, if you plan on only using the tools indoors, it's a great bargain for tools that will impress big time. If you plan on using them outdoors, the purchase is simply a mistake. In their defense, this fact about their 18v Lithium Ion tools is clearly described in their manual.


----------



## bczoom

http://tools.woot.com/offers/cargo-bag

 $8.49

(normally $69.95 88% off List Price)

Large cargo bag.  These are the ones you put on those racks that hang off your rear receiver.  I don't use that rack but often need large bags for storing stuff in the bed of the truck (e.g. traveling for Christmas with luggage and gifts.  I have a tonneau cover but slush and crap can still find its way into the bed).

I cannot speak for the quality of this brand but placed an order myself.


----------



## Doc

Daily Steals has a good deal on all kinds of tablets.

http://www.dailysteals.com/collecti...ail&utm_term=0_df9b59ce87-83e3acb552-30092857


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Yes I've used Daily Steals quite a few times. The thing you have to be aware of is shipping. Shipping is usually free but they might ship in two days or two weeks. Who knows? You just have to wait.


----------



## bczoom

Woot has some decent GPS units today for $39.95.

Real-time traffic, construction... on the units (no subscription required).
I got a couple.  Christmas is coming _and it could be for me_


----------



## Doc

Daily Steals has quite a few good deals.  IPAD 4 16gb for 349.
IPad 1 32 GB  WIFI  $139
Iphone 5s for 299
Cashmere scarf for $18
and best of all Beard Head Tailgating gear.  $22

https://www.dailysteals.com/

I bet Nixon already has one of these.


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> https://www.dailysteals.com/
> 
> I bet Nixon already has one of these.



2 actually ! One like the one in the pic . The other is black and gold for more formal occasions .


----------



## jimbo

Todays deal of the day.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-asus-32gb-101-transformer-tablet

 Asus 10.1 tablet with keyboard Windows 8.1  $230 from Groupon.


----------



## Doc

Any St. Louis Rams Fans out there?   

On Woot:
Boelter Brands Pint Glass and Shot Glass Set - St. Louis Rams
$19.99  reg: $34.98 43% off

https://sport.woot.com/offers/st-lo...erm=0_c5ca76da11-24267774cc-287272341#tracked


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't order it online but there's a quilt place in the mall here that sells all sorts of bedding of very good quality.  We picked up a duvet cover the other day for 60% off the regular price of $220 plus the governments share. So with taxes included it came out to $99.54.  Not a bad deal.  What's even better is that I won the door prize at the annual christmas party for work last weekend which turned out to be a $100 gift card for the mall.  So we ended up with a new duvet cover for free that matches our curtains and bedskirt.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ammo cans at Academy.  $9.99 each free shipping!



http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/gam...a&PID=552179&AFFILIATE=c#repChildCatid=910560


----------



## Ironman

Proscan 55" 1080p 60Hz LED HDTV $300 delivered. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Proscan-...02695085942451932287&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## Doc

Too funny, and you can buy one if ya want.   Expensive though ...

https://fbshopnow.com/collections/f...-fidget-spinner-corkscrew-printed-graphic-tee


----------



## Jim_S RIP

50 and 30 caliber ammo boxes at Tractor Supply

50 is $7.99 30 is $8.99

My local TSC has the 50’s in stock. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/treeline Metal Ammo Can


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Ammo cans at Academy.  $9.99 each free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/gam...a&PID=552179&AFFILIATE=c#repChildCatid=910560





jim slagle said:


> 50 and 30 caliber ammo boxes at Tractor Supply
> 
> 50 is $7.99 30 is $8.99
> 
> My local TSC has the 50’s in stock.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/treeline Metal Ammo Can



Just noticed I posted the same item on sale two years ago!

I promise I don’t spend all my time dreaming about ammo boxes!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes you do Jim.
Lol!
I'm still cracking up over Nixon's post #66.


----------

